# Surge didn’t apply



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

First surge I got in Thursday didn’t apply in my ride .
on Friday I had multiply trips without surge even if I had surge. On Saturday same , few trips without surge even surge was. Who got same issue?
support phone sucks never helped or resolved any issues . Chat over app keep sending me that surge won’t apply if trip was canceled rejected or going offline. Question: I’m stupid going offline while surge or reject or cancel trip with surge ?
I have to take screenshots with every surge..


----------



## nethru (Jan 29, 2018)

I had this issue with my last 3 ubereats rides. Never problem with UberX. May just turn eats off for a while unless support gets back to me on it.


----------



## nethru (Jan 29, 2018)

Got a reply from support. Known issue they are looking to resolve. Hope they plan on giving the surge bonuses cuz i could of got it on an uberx instead.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

This is the new rate cut. Stop driving during surge. They're doing this on purpose.


----------

